# problema  con JDownloader.



## El forastero (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola:
      Tengo un problema ocupo el programa Jdownloader para bajar peliculas o programas de  internet. El problema es que cuando pongo pause por alguna nesecidad luego al reanudar la descarga comienza de cero nuevamente sera un problema en "MI" programa o es normal ese comportamiento en el programa. Me parece a mi que la funcion de pause siendo asi no tiene sentido,.Si alguien sabe que conteste  muchas gracias. saludos


----------



## alexus (Nov 8, 2010)

cuando pones pausa (lo acabo de hacer), lo que hace es bajar la velocidad de la descarga, o mejor dicho, baja el tamaño de los datos descargados. eso te pasa cuando cerras el programa, a mi me pasaba, lo que hago, es habilitar o inhabilitar las descargas.


----------



## El forastero (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola: 
      Ok Gracias,. Estube probando como me decis, parece que resulto, hay que deshabilitar en vez de poner pausa. Lo voy a seguir haciendo de esa manera, incluso sali del programa y entre nuevamente y comenzo del lugar que quedo anteriormente, te agradesco mucho el tiempo saludos.
chau


----------



## Imzas (Nov 9, 2010)

el forastero, todo depende del servidor desde donde descargas, sobre todo si no tienes cuenta premium, hay servidores, como megaupload, que siguen descargando desde donde quedo, pero otros, comienzan de cero. ESpero haya sido un aporte y no meta l pata.  .


----------



## alexus (Nov 9, 2010)

jamin, para nada es una metida de pata, lo que tu dices es veridico, y lode las cuentas premium no es tan tan asi, yo no tengo, pero lo que hago es seleccionar descargas de 5 servidores distintos, y al jdown, le habilito 5 descargas y 5 conexiones, entonces, siempre te baja 5 cosas distintas (o partes) de 5 servidores distintos, conclusion, mas rapidez!


----------

